# Tesco Deals Booking Eurotunnel



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Has anyone tried booking Eurotunnel without having the vouchers in hand?

I need to book fast as the prices are going up fast. I ordered the vocuhers via tesco.com Sunday, but they are not being despatched until today. 

I recently booked another trip by Eurotunnel but they asked for my voucher code

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

You need to give them a code. I would not worry to much about the price - often if you look at a price for a couple of hours later it is cheaper - and you can turn up early anyway.

Russell


----------



## 103210 (Mar 1, 2007)

I had the vouchers when I booked our Eurotunnel journey. You could say you've left them at work, home etc and you'll make sure they're sent within the 4 or 5 day period Eurotunnel allow.


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone tried booking Eurotunnel without having the vouchers in hand?
> 
> ...


Yeah
I hear that Tesco are giving free contaminated petrol with every voucher :wink:

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> You need to give them a code. I would not worry to much about the price - often if you look at a price for a couple of hours later it is cheaper - and you can turn up early anyway.
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russel,

I have decided to wait until tomorrow. Though I have just checked and the price has gone up by £27. Do you think that it could well be if more capacity is required and they then put another train on, it will go down for a while?

Mind you we have to book 28 days in advance for Eurotunnel so unable to wait to find out.

Oh well I will have to fund the rest with Credit Card I guess - defeats the object though

Trev

Thats 14 days and just checked my Tesco order for vouchers and they have still not dispatched them


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Teemyob

I have had the same problem we are dithering about booking later in the month and the price has shot up overnight for the return journey.

I'm going to ring this morning and try and secure the booking with a deals voucher I've got hanging around. I'm sure last time I didn't neee a code and just forwarded the vouchers within 5 days but they could have changed the rules I guess.

Oh, and it's 14 days notice not 28, I checked on the clubcard website.

Ruth


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

P & O Ferries take Tesco club card vouchers and I allways find thier prices more competitive than Eurotunnel.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes they do. But it's a boat!! :wink: 

thanks anyway


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*



Ihiremotorhomes said:


> P & O Ferries take Tesco club card vouchers and I allways find thier prices more competitive than Eurotunnel.


Hi there,

Yes I have already made 3 x P&O Booking for this year and one with Eurotunnel. However, on this occasion the P&O Prices are up 2 twice what I can get Eurotunnel crossings for.

Overall, I think if you book well enough in advance (which I am not doing on this occasion) For our 7.35m Van P&O = £55 each way Eurotunnel = £61 each way. When using Tesco vouchers for the extra £3 in vouchers the speed and convenience of the tunnel is the one we choose.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*



Ihiremotorhomes said:


> P & O Ferries take Tesco club card vouchers and I allways find thier prices more competitive than Eurotunnel.


Hi there,

Yes I have already made 3 x P&O Booking for this year and one with Eurotunnel. However, on this occasion the P&O Prices are up 2 twice what I can get Eurotunnel crossings for.

Overall, I think if you book well enough in advance (which I am not doing on this occasion) For our 7.35m Van P&O = £65-70 each way Eurotunnel = £61 each way. As Eurotunnel do not charge for extra length it is to our advantage

If paying for the crossing then I believe that SeaFrance have some good deals on and we avoid Norfolkline where possible but will use them as a last resort.

Trev


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Teemyob

I ordered our Eurotunnel clubcard vouchers on-line on Sunday and they arrived this morning, so don't panic they seem to be dealing with requests very quickly.


----------

